
Robert Stallman posts an ad on Craigslist - nickb
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/m4w/533096562.html
======
atwork
Somebody at reddit copied the personal from his homepage to Craigslist and
added a photo.

------
fauigerzigerk
s/Robert/Richard

------
rms
upvote for (the real) rms.

I bet there are a lot of geek girls that would love to fuck/go on trips with
Stallman.

~~~
eru
In this order?

~~~
rms
Well, with how the ad is phrased, I assume you would have to do both for the
relationship to work.

------
pius
I'm highly skeptical: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=96771>

~~~
cperciva
This is apparently real: <http://www.stallman.org/extra/personal.html>

At least, either it's real or someone vandalized RMS's website a few days ago
and RMS hasn't bothered to fix it.

~~~
pius
I know, my link referenced that. My point is that he almost certainly did not
post it on Craigslist.

------
eru
Strange. Do Americans in general list their religion in the personals?

